# معادلات مهمة في هندسة المساحة



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مرحبا بكم مرة اخري في موضوع اخر وهو معادلات مهمة في هندسة المساحة 
وهي منقولة من الموقع للفائدة 
المعادلة الاولي
Transformations" 








*Introduction* 
In our work, it may sometimes be necessary to transform a set of co-ordinates from one cartesian system to another. The following formulae may be used to transform a set of (e, n) co-ordinates into a set of (e', n') co-ordinates.
*Scale* 
A simple scale change, for example changing feet to metres or applying a meteorological scale factor, may be applied thus:​e' = k e
n' = k n
where e, n = original (old) co-ordinates: k = scale factor: e', n' = new co-ordinates​*Rotation* 
For a rotation of axis about an angle θ, which may be given or derived from known co-ordinates in both systems:​e' = e cos θ - n sin θ
n' = e sin θ + n cos θ
where e',n' = new co-ordinates: e, n = original co-ordinates: θ = angle of rotation​*Translation* 
For a change of origin by factors E and N:​e' = e + E
n' = n + N
where e',n' = new co-ordinates: e, n = original co-ordinates: E & N = shift factors​*Scale, Rotation and Translation* 
*If the transformation parameters are known* ​(i) e' = k (e cos θ) - k (n sin θ) + E
(ii) n' = k (e sin θ) + k (n cos θ) + N​These formulae work for all cases. 
If no scale factor is required, substitute k = 1.
If no rotation is needed then substitute θ = 0.
Similarly, if no Translations are required E & N = 0 as required.
*If the transformation parameters are NOT known* 
In this case, two points in each system must be known (preferably as far apart as possible).
The following parameters may be calculated:
Scale Factor​k = (Distance between 2 points in new system) / (Distance between 2 points in old system)​Rotation Angle​θ = (Bearing between 2 points in new system) - (Bearing between same 2 points in old system)​Translation
If (e, n) = 1 point in old co-ordinate system and (e', n') = same point in new system:​E = e' - k (e cos θ) + k (n sin θ)
N = n' - k (e sin θ) - k (n cos θ)​Further points may now be transformed by applying these parameters into the above formulae (i) and (ii).​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 فبراير 2009)

المعادلة الثانية


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 فبراير 2009)

المعادلة الثالثة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 فبراير 2009)

المعادلة الرابعة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 فبراير 2009)

المعادلة الخامسة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 فبراير 2009)

المعادلة السادسة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 فبراير 2009)

المعادلة السابعة


----------



## د احمد بكر (16 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير 
موضوع تستحق علية الشكر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 فبراير 2009)

هي معادلات مهمة جدا في اعمال المساحة اليومية


----------



## د احمد بكر (16 فبراير 2009)

نرجوا منك اخي لو تكرمت ان ترفع الكتاب
مصدر المشاركة ليستفيد منة المنتدي 
وتذكر لكل شي زكاة وزكاة العلم نشرة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 فبراير 2009)

د احمد 
جزاك الله خيرا 
هذه المعلومات ليست من كتاب بل من مجموعة منتديات اجنبية
حاولت ان اجمعها وانزلها في المنتدي في شكل مواضيع 
وهناك كثير من المواضيع الاخري سوف تزيل تبعا
حتي تعم الفائدة
لكل جزيل الشكر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 فبراير 2009)

سوف ارفع لاحقا نفس هذا المعادلات ولكن في شكل برامج اكسل اذا لقيت هذه المعادلات استحسان عند الاخوة


----------



## د احمد بكر (16 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي جهدك ووقتك 
وربنا يتقبل منك ان شاء الله


----------



## أبوالمعتز (16 فبراير 2009)

أخي العزيز دفع الله حمدان
أشكرك على هذه المعادلات القيمه وأرجو رفعها على شكل أكسل
جزيت خيرا


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (16 فبراير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا
بارك الله فيك

*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 فبراير 2009)

الشكر للجميع علي المرور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 فبراير 2009)

نعود مرة اخري
للملفات الاكسل لتطبيق المعادلات اعلاه 
الملف الاول كيف حساب المساحة بالمعادلة السابقة عن طريق برنامج الاكسل


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 فبراير 2009)

مرة اخري المعادلة رقم 2
كيفية حساب الانحراف بالمعادلة السابقة عن طريق الاكسل


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 فبراير 2009)

:59:_واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة_


----------



## نانسى العزب (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وربنا يوفقك وبجد المعادلات دى مفيدة جدا جدا


----------



## محمدالشبروي (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا علي مجهودك يااخي الكريم


----------



## مجد ماجد (18 فبراير 2009)

مشكور ياطيب الله يجزيك خير وييسرلك امورك 
بس لوتكرمت ترجمة المعادلة الاولى
ودمتم.


----------



## عصااام المطري (18 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزوجت بكرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 فبراير 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة*​


----------



## داودسرحان (19 فبراير 2009)

انت راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع والله روح الله يفتحها عليك يا سيد المساحة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 فبراير 2009)

داودسرحان قال:


> انت راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع والله روح الله يفتحها عليك يا سيد المساحة


 
*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة*​


----------



## مهندس الدار (20 فبراير 2009)

الاخ دفع الله حمدان شكرا على هذه المعادلات القيمه


----------



## اسامه سليمان على (21 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 فبراير 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة*​


----------



## لؤي سوريا (21 فبراير 2009)

مشكور 
والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 فبراير 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة*​


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (24 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أستاذ دفع الله وبارك فيك ومشكوررررررررررررررررررر على مشاركتك القيمة ومنتظرين رفعها على الأكسل


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (24 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أستاذ دفع الله وبارك فيك ومشكوررررررررررررررررررر على مشاركتك القيمة ومنتظرين رفعها على الأكسل


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 فبراير 2009)

ملف الاكسل موجود في الموضوع حملها تجد فيها الكثير 
*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​*​


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (25 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مجهود جميل ومجهود متكامل جزاك الله خير وجعله هي ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 أبريل 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​​*


----------



## حسن احمد (16 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وعلمك من علمه


----------



## hopakhalifa (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ورزقك عن ذلك خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 أبريل 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​*​


----------



## سامى عباس محمود (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله واعزك وزادك


----------



## ابوهشوم (16 أبريل 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك اخي دفع الله 
شكرا لك على مواضيعك المميزه والمفيده


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 أبريل 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​*​


----------



## راسم النعيمي (17 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك معادلات جدا مهمة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 أبريل 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​*​


----------



## وليد زين العابدين (17 أبريل 2009)

جزاك اللة كل خير م.دافع وجزى اللة كل من يقوم على المنتدىخير الجزاء


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 أبريل 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​​*


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (18 أبريل 2009)

اخي بارك الله فيك وهل من الممكن ارسال بعض المعادلات لجهاز التوتل استيش لتصحيح الخطأ عند اغلاق المضلع ونقل الاحداثيات والمنسوب واكون شاكرا لكم .........


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 أبريل 2009)

بشار الجبوري قال:


> اخي بارك الله فيك وهل من الممكن ارسال بعض المعادلات لجهاز التوتل استيش لتصحيح الخطأ عند اغلاق المضلع ونقل الاحداثيات والمنسوب واكون شاكرا لكم .........


اخي الكريم ليست لي معادلات بخصوص موضوع 
ولكن عادة برنامج liscad يفي بهذا الغرض من خلال تنزيل النقاط عليه وعمل تصحيحات اللازمة لها من خلال ادوات البرنامج


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (18 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 أبريل 2009)

المهندس احمد ج قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abosalah1 (18 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 أبريل 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​​*​


----------



## محمد الفجال (19 أبريل 2009)

_جزاكم الله خيرا علي جهدك ووقتك 
وربنا يتقبل منك ان شاء الله_​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 أبريل 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​​​*​


----------



## كوردستان (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## saadeldeen (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور الف الشكر
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 أغسطس 2009)

باراك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدة شيخون (31 أغسطس 2009)

نشكركم على هذة المعلومات القيمة فجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود العبود (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووور اخوي على المجهود القيم 
تقبل مروري ودمت بخير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (31 أغسطس 2009)

*باراك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## hamdy khedawy (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 سبتمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهندسي 80 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## عاشق السهر (5 سبتمبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه على المعلومات القيمه وعلى الجهد المبذول فيها


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (5 سبتمبر 2009)

* باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## تقى وبلال حسني (29 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع 
رائع


----------



## امحمد الدرويش (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك


----------



## زهرة الشام1985 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم فعلا معادلات مهمة.,


----------



## حماده منير (6 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكرك فعلا جدا على الافاده


----------



## رضا عبدالهادى (7 ديسمبر 2009)

من فضلك لو امكن الترجمة للمعادلات


----------



## رضا عبدالهادى (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*توتال استيشن tc 407*

مرفق ملف كتالوج شرح للجهاز بالعربى



واللة ولى التوفيق


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
نتمنى الاكثر


----------



## سمكو (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المقترب (8 ديسمبر 2009)

دفع الله حمدان هجو
اسم تعلمنا منه الكثير
وهو شخصيه معروفه فى منتديات المساحه
له التقدير والدعاء بالفوز فى الدنيا والاخره


----------



## احمد مبروك سلام (9 ديسمبر 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير على المجهود


----------



## المهندس يحيى حبيشي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا اخي


----------



## المهندس الحارثي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية

شكرا لك


----------



## nabil2005 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

أتشرف بالتقدم لك بالشكر على كل ما تقدمه
وفقك الله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك


----------



## خالد_vip (11 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحت اخي دفع الله من بعد ازنك ابعتلي الرابط


----------



## م.عادل ابو البراء (12 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## السيد السعيد السيد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hany_meselhey (15 ديسمبر 2009)

* مشكور كل الشكر
*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 ديسمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## محمدعبدالدايم (11 يناير 2010)

ما هى ادوات المساحه


----------



## كمال المجالي (15 يناير 2010)

جزيل الشكر الخالص للاخ على الافاده القيمه والتي يحتاجها الجميع في العمل الميداني والحسابات


----------



## المساح الفرعونى (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا ايها الاخ الكريم على مجهودك


----------



## abu_karam (18 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حماده النجم (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا ع المعادلات المهمه


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 يناير 2010)




----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيكم جميعا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## ناصر موسى (24 أبريل 2010)

Please can you provide us with some equations about coordinates on simple curve and closoide


----------



## حارث البدراني (24 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وهناك مصادر اخرى ندرسها مثل كتا ب الاستاذ زياد البكر في العراق عنوان الكتاب ( المسح الهندسي والكادسترائي) فيه شرح وافي لمواضيع التثليث وغيرها وهناك كتاب are ago ايضا


----------



## لهون لهونى (24 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى العزيز


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (17 مايو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعادلات


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيكم\


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (26 مايو 2010)

جــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــراً
صحيح انها معادلات مهمة جداً جداً


----------



## م الجراني (26 مايو 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 مايو 2010)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## Abd el Raouf (2 يونيو 2010)

_بارك الله فيك حقا انها معلومات مفيده الله يعطيك العافية ويزيدك من علمه الكثير_:75:​


----------



## عبدالسلام الرايس (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكر جزيلا


----------



## عبد الرحمن الوليد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خير مهندس


----------



## adly99100 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hany_meselhey (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 نوفمبر 2010)

باراك الله فيكم


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم عنا كل خير
وجعل هذه الاعمال فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور.


----------



## osama shabib (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الكشفى (11 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## رياض يعقوب (12 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني اتمنى ان تزودوني بطريقة حساب كميات الردم والقطع مع الرسم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المعادلات


----------



## ابونجلاء2 (3 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك يااخي الكريم


----------



## عواد عمر حنشول (3 فبراير 2011)

تشكر على هذه المعلمات القيمة


----------



## ظفرنواز (28 فبراير 2011)

thanks alot Dear !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## محمداحمدحسن (9 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هانى عامر (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aliatwa (1 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مى محمود الديب (2 أبريل 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## رامى ابوهيف (3 أبريل 2011)

على فكرة المعادلات دى معدش حد بيشتغل بيها فى الوقت الحالى عشان التوتال استيشن حلى كل المشاكل الا بتسبب من هذة المعادلات وشكرااااااااااا على الاجتهاد


----------



## bakri bagir (3 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## المهندس رحم (3 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك اخي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mohamed890 (7 أبريل 2011)

شكرا ارجو ان تعرفنا بالكتاب مصدر المعادلات


----------



## عمرو جمال حسين (11 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ربنا يوفقك


----------



## memoo7474 (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## alaa attia (5 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو ماجد (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (5 أغسطس 2011)

من علمني حرفا ملكني عبدا .. بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا كل الجزاء


----------



## fageery (6 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم يا ابو الدفاع


----------



## OMAR ELNEHRAWY (20 سبتمبر 2011)

:7:جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد فرزات (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م موسي الشيخ (21 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## khalilll (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## عبدالحسين الناصري (8 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكرك على هذه المعادلات ونرجو منك ان تكون على ملف او رابط لغرض الاستفادة منها اكثر


----------



## MOTAZ73 (26 فبراير 2012)

بشكرك على هذه االفائدة


----------



## م هلال علي (26 فبراير 2012)

نشكر حضرتك علي كي ماقدمت من اعمال في هذا المنتدي وهذا العمل الطيب ونسال الله العلي الكبير ان يوفقق في كل اعمالك اللهم امين


----------



## م هلال علي (26 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2601447&posted=1#post2601447#ixzz1nTVKVLLQ


*نشكر حضرتك علي كل ماقدمت من اعمال في هذا المنتدي وهذا العمل الطيب ونسال الله العلي الكبير ان يوفقق في كل اعمالك اللهم امين*​


----------



## ufhs_ifi (3 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله الف خير عن هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## MOTAZ73 (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا لكرمك ورحابة صدرك اخي الكريم


----------



## tamer farag 85 (11 مارس 2012)

الله ينور عليك ياهندسة


----------



## nadaburhan (27 يوليو 2017)

شكرااااا


----------



## mohammad a obaid (27 فبراير 2018)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اكرم قلته (24 يوليو 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا..........


----------



## adel104 (2 سبتمبر 2018)

جزاك الله خيراً ، و أشكرك جزيل الشكر على ما تقدمه للأمة ، تقبل الله منا و منكم صالح الأعمال


----------



## adel104 (12 سبتمبر 2018)

أين المعادلات 2 ،3، 4 ؟؟؟؟ لو تكرمت لأن الموضوع مهم


----------

